# The Next Naruto Generation: Character Discussion Thread



## Pocalypse (Nov 6, 2014)

I know most are horrible but which one is the next best design outta the group?

If there's any other kids I missed then oh well 

----------

ITT: We discuss the kids' designs and potential, character or power-wise.


----------



## Naiad (Nov 6, 2014)

Inojin  (but what gender? i cant tell xD)
Salad
and shikadai


----------



## iJutsu (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt because masterrace.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 6, 2014)

Mine is Bolt. His design was pretty refreshing for me.


----------



## YMICrazy (Nov 6, 2014)

Imo, Naruto's cute daughter is my favorite so far. But asuma's kid is really up there as well. The rest are acceptable/expected save for inojin to be completely honest where something seems off.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 6, 2014)

If Chou Chou wasn't fat...

I guess Shikadai, then NaruHina girl, then Bolt.

I wanted Asuma's kid to have Kurenai's eyes.


----------



## Kyosuke (Nov 6, 2014)

Salad and ChouChou are my favorites


----------



## Yomi (Nov 6, 2014)

NaruHina's kids are both cute.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt, Salad, Himawari, Shikadai, Kurenai's kid (whatever gender it is, still not 100% sure, leaning towards female, but could be a prettyboy.) To be honest, all look alright. Even Ino's kid.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt the one and only


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 6, 2014)

I like Chouchou, Asuma/Kurenai's kid, and Salad.  Ugh, that name.  So bad.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm gonna go with Salad


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 6, 2014)

You might think I'm being biased, but I must say Sarada.

All other kids are either ugly or plain freaks.

Bolt is okay, but he basically is his father's clone so there's nothing special about his design.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 6, 2014)

Chouchou and Sarada the best imo.

Everyone else just looks like their parents. (which isn't bad)


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarada definitely.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

LoL people voting Sarada cuz its sasuke's child... cmon she has 4 eyes and looks like karin... ugh...

I voted Himawari... she is cute as fuck !!!


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt is kind growing on me, digging that jacket and the bling round the neck. Better than Naruto's orange jump suit for sure


----------



## Sorin (Nov 6, 2014)

Asuma's kid is the best imo. Uzumaki Usain Bolt is second.

I don't mind any of them though.

Bolt definitely took after his grandpa with the fashion sense. He has that Adidas style like jacket going on just like Minato in his youth.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> LoL people voting Sarada cuz its sasuke's child... cmon she has 4 eyes and looks like karin... ugh...
> 
> I voted Himawari... she is cute as fuck !!!



As opposed to people voting Bolt because he's Naruto's child?


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 6, 2014)

Kurenais child
I want to poke dat


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2014)

wanted to pick salad or choco.


but i ended up favoring choco more


----------



## Seliph (Nov 6, 2014)

In my humble opinion Asuma and Kurenai's child looks the coolest.


----------



## Alaude (Nov 6, 2014)

Salad probably. Don't really like them that much.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> As opposed to people voting Bolt because he's Naruto's child?



I didnt vote bolt even tho he looks better then salad... i voted hinata's girl... she is cute as fuck... and kurenai's kid is awesome to.

Like i told you before im not a tard or a retarded fan... you guys are the sheep.


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 6, 2014)

Asuma's kid and then Salad.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 6, 2014)

1 bolt
2 asuma's kid
3 salad
4 himewari


----------



## Sorin (Nov 6, 2014)

Salad looks plain af. That's just me tho.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 6, 2014)

I like Bolt's design.


----------



## Sadako (Nov 6, 2014)

Definitely ma girl Salad 

I actually kinda like Chouchou too.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt's ChoCho and Inojin


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt and Sarada


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 6, 2014)

1)Salad-Her design interests me. Makes me think more of Karin than Sakura though so...kind of confused by it too. 
2)Bolt-Looks pretty much like Naruto, but different enough to make me curious to see how he develops. 
3)Asuma's and Kurenai's kid-I think of Shisui when I see him which catches my attention. Better get a beard.
4)Himawari-Meh. Not really that interesting for me, but kind of get the impression she is twins with Bolt, which would be interesting to see.
5)Chouchou and Inojin-I don't really have anything against them but they look really weird to me. I was confused when I first saw Chouchou since I thought of Ino but...then she fucked both Choji and Sai...I had a hard time seeing that...turns out Choji got with Kauri...which I was shocked by, the rest of the pairs were seeable at least, I've got no issues with random pairs though.
6)Shikimaru and Lee-Have no issue really, I think it's suiting they look exactly like their fathers but...just doesn't add anything really of interest to me. 

Wish there were more though. I want to see Shino's kid. And Akamaru's hybrid CatDog.


----------



## Esket (Nov 6, 2014)

1) Asuma/Kurenai's kid
2) Himawari
3) Chouchou

Inojin looks really weird and Bolt/Shikadai are just generation xerox's.


----------



## takL (Nov 6, 2014)

chocho ftw!


----------



## vagnard (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarada, Boruto and Asuma's daughter. 

The rest are just terrible. Specially Chouji and Ino children.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 6, 2014)

I think Inojin has the worst design. Kishi implemented too much of the parents features on the kid, right down to the T. The eyes, hair and even the pale skin. Should have done something like Asuma's kid, good mixture from both of the parents where it's not too much from both. I'm surprised he got a better design than most, if not all of em'.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 6, 2014)

Young Sarutobi, followed by Bolt.


----------



## Zelavour (Nov 6, 2014)

Chouchou is just cute and funny lol, a fat little black girl 
But i also like Salad's design and specially Inojin, she looks like someone who will grow into a soldier-personality type girl, tough, serious and not showing emotion (like her father used to do).
Fanfic incoming!


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 6, 2014)

I never thought in a million years Ino's kid would be so hideous 

Fucking Sai


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I didnt vote bolt even tho he looks better then salad... i voted hinata's girl... she is cute as fuck... and kurenai's kid is awesome to.
> 
> Like i told you before im not a tard or a retarded fan... you guys are the sheep.



Man, I'm even capable of recognizing positive traits in characters I hate, like Naruto.

I doubt you could acknowledge the smallest things in Sasuke. That is fandom blindness.

All in all, I believe there would be peace between fandoms if your people would cease fire.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 6, 2014)

I'd say Salad has the 3rd best design after Bolt/Asuma's kid (fuck, wish he had a name).


----------



## bluemiracle (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarada minus glasses. Hopefuly I'll learn to cope with them. She's a cutie, reminds me of Sasuke as a child


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 6, 2014)

its more like least hated ugly kid design fo me

asumas kids i guess


----------



## santanico (Nov 6, 2014)

NaruHina's kids, Sarada and ChouChou


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Man, I'm even capable of recognizing positive traits in characters I hate, like Naruto.
> 
> *I doubt you could acknowledge the smallest things in Sasuke*. That is fandom blindness.
> 
> All in all, I believe there would be peace between fandoms if your people would cease fire.



You forgot what i told you when i said that i liked Sasuke in part 1....
I dont fight... i just said that biased people vote like that just cuz the fathers are naruto and sasuke...


But its good that asuma's kid is the winner it proves that some people aren't sheep


----------



## Harbour (Nov 6, 2014)

Asuma and Kurenai's kid's the best.


----------



## the real anti christ (Nov 6, 2014)

That mutha fucker Kishi named a kid Salad? What is this fucking dragon ball.....


----------



## Darth lelouch (Nov 6, 2014)

> In my humble opinion Asuma and Kurenai's child looks the coolest.



This. Don't chose because Naruto or Sasuke are your favorite! Kurenai's child is cleary the most handsome of his generation!


----------



## Patrick (Nov 6, 2014)

Little Sarutobi.


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 6, 2014)

Salad
NH kids
Chouchou


*Spoiler*: __ 





Pocalypse said:


>






Bolt looks like granny Kushina.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 6, 2014)

Asuma's kid and Bolt.

Salad is okay too. Tbh none is really ugly.


----------



## PostNoJutsu (Nov 6, 2014)

Went with Himawari.  Author finally puts whiskers on the appropriate gender... unless you count Naruko.


----------



## Milady (Nov 6, 2014)

Uchiha genes don't dissapoint.


----------



## osricpearl (Nov 6, 2014)

Asuma's kid is the best. The others are just ugly or min-clones. Don't like it.


----------



## Bender (Nov 6, 2014)

Himawari.

She's simply adorable.


----------



## lolninja (Nov 6, 2014)

Himawari is KAWAAAAAAAAAAAAAI!

<3


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 6, 2014)

Shikadai looks like an exact clone of Shikamaru. 

Got me thinking, if Kakashi had a kid, I wonder if he came out of Shizune's womb with a mask on


----------



## Tragic (Nov 6, 2014)

Kurenai's kid and Bolt. Asuma jr by FAR has the best design. 

I was expecting better from Sasuke's master race offspring but I'm incredibly disappointed. 

Ino's kid just looks terrible. 

I hope Kishi knows that he doesn't have to make kid exactly clones or combinations of their parents.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt and Sarada.

To be honest, Bolt kinda reminds me of a mix of Naruto and Sasuke, with the way his hair is, and that popped collar.

All the other kids are terrible, especially Ino and Sai.


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 6, 2014)

Kurenai's son is so adorable


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 6, 2014)

Himawari would look kawaii as fuk if she had no pupils


----------



## Omolara (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarada and Chouchou.

She looks like Dijonay and reminds me of my cousin's little girl.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 6, 2014)

Salad-chan. Bolt is up there too. His hair looks straight out of pokemon but it works. Plus, he already has a much better fashion sense than his old man.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Nov 6, 2014)

I like all the kids apart from Bolt and Salad. Bolt looks too hip and Salad lools like Karin, wtf is up with that?

Asuma's son looks like an adorable beast in the making.


----------



## King BOo (Nov 6, 2014)

Himawari is adorable, I hope Sasuke and Sakura have another kid with Pink hair and green eyes, their kid sucks


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 6, 2014)

BurningVegeta said:


> I like all the kids apart from Bolt and Salad. Bolt looks too hip and Salad lools like Karin, wtf is up with that?
> 
> Asuma's son looks like an adorable beast in the making.



There was a theory that Salad is Karin's daughter and now Sakura is Salad's stepmum or nanny who look afters her and keeps the house clean and whatnot.


----------



## King BOo (Nov 6, 2014)

BurningVegeta said:


> I like all the kids apart from Bolt and Salad. Bolt looks too hip and Salad lools like Karin, wtf is up with that?
> 
> Asuma's son looks like an adorable beast in the making.



that's a girl


----------



## Rikudou (Nov 6, 2014)

Salad should be tossed out of this poll, she's too plain.


----------



## King BOo (Nov 6, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> There was a theory that Salad is Karin's daughter and now Sakura is Salad's stepmum or nanny who look afters her and keeps the house clean and whatnot.



A testament to Sakura's absurd obsession with Sasuke?  Does Sasuke get 2 hot girls for being a dickhole?


----------



## King BOo (Nov 6, 2014)

How is Salad beating Himawari?


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 6, 2014)

I actually like Asuma's kid's design the best, he even looks like a normal person. Shame that Kishimoto couldn't bother to give him a name.

For 2nd place I am going to put Himawari. She looks like a really cute kid, and her whiskers doesn't bother me.

3rd place Salad, although she doesn't look like her parents at all.

Bolt, Shikadai and Lee's kid I don't like or hate, they are clones of their fathers.

Then Chouchou and Inojin, these two are worst of the bunch especially Inojin with that horrible design, damn that thing should be killed with fire.


----------



## bluemiracle (Nov 6, 2014)

So much competition between Bolt and Sarada already?


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Nov 6, 2014)

I threw Shikadai some love because I love his jacket. Very stylish. He got his mom's eyes though.

Bolt looks pretty cool. He is his father's son.

Himawari's hair is fascinating as it looks like Hinata's with Naruto's spikes but from the side it is cut flat like Hinata's hair. I just noticed that both her and Bolt have a cowlick.

I tell you Guy and Lee are just using cloning at this point.

Inojin does look like a fusion of his parents.

Asuma and Kurenai's daughter is already a Chunin. Boss. Asuma and Kurenai are easy to get a kid out of though since they're so physically similar.






Pocalypse said:


> There was a theory that Salad is Karin's daughter and now Sakura is Salad's stepmum or nanny who look afters her and keeps the house clean and whatnot.


Well she has Sakura's personality a little though. She's an interesting kid.

She looks like Karin and Sasuke, stalks like Hinata, and has Sakura's personality. And I think she has her forehead too. Actually she has Sakura's head shape.

I wonder how a Sharingan is gonna work with glasses....


Nuuskis said:


> I actually like Asuma's kid's design the best, he even looks like a normal person. Shame that Kishimoto couldn't bother to give him a name.



She.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 6, 2014)

Amaterasu Son you gave Shikadai a pity vote


----------



## bluemiracle (Nov 6, 2014)

Tbh I didn't realized Asuma's kid was a 'she' until I read Telegrams


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt and Asuma's kid look pretty cool. Salad...creepy, but interesting 

Dem names, though


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt for me.


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 6, 2014)

Wtf, Asuma's kid is a girl? Not so cool anymore.


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 6, 2014)

1) bolt
2) kurenai's kid reminds me of shisui so i vote for him too


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 6, 2014)

Kasumi said:


> Is Kurenai's kid a girl? It looks like a dude cause on the wiki it says she is female



Yeah it's a girl. You also can see a chest bulge in the chapter as well, but it's definitely a girl. I know why you think it's a boy, with all the Haku traps and all


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 6, 2014)

KaaN10 said:


> Wtf, Asuma's kid is a girl? Not so cool anymore.


wait so asuma's kid is suddenly not cool anymore because she's a girl?


----------



## LesExit (Nov 6, 2014)

I think Sarada and Kurenai's kid...I think it's a girl


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2014)

Chouchou

Because What the Fuck!


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 6, 2014)

I really like Bolt.  Sarada (I refuse to say Salad) is close second.


----------



## Aria Mournesong (Nov 6, 2014)

For me its a tie between ChouChou and Salad.
The others are just carbon copies of their parents in child form.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarada-chan obviously!


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 6, 2014)

Asuma's and then Salad! 

Naruto's kids aren't bad either but I just prefer Asuma and Salad.


----------



## Black Apple (Nov 6, 2014)

Asuna/Kurenai's kid looks like he could be a shonen manga protagonist. I like 'em.

Next is Chouchou, because I FUCKING LOVE HER DESIGN SO MUCH OH MY GAWWWWDD~

Bolt's hair looks like Sonic's spines.


----------



## n64master (Nov 6, 2014)

Asuma and Kurenai's daughter is the real deal here. could be the next story tell about her... who knows, she might end up in naruto's or sasuke's (8th hokage, i presume) special squad. Just think about it! A real Kunoichi sky above than others. i am really excited about this kid 

Himawari is the cutest. Whiskers didn't bother me at all. 

Salad is interesting. Hope she somewhat has her father's traits.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 6, 2014)

lool at all the posters who think asuma's kids boy, it's a fucking girl


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Nov 6, 2014)

Salads too nerdy to be ya know, uchiha like.


----------



## Nurito (Nov 6, 2014)

All are pretty great. 

top three for me :

1. Boruto
2. Asuma's kid
3. Inojin


----------



## StuckInADaze (Nov 6, 2014)

I really like all of them except Inojin. Whatever that thing is looks horrid  

Didn't really like Himawari at first but she grew on me. Best by far tho IMO is Salad She looks awesome.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Nov 6, 2014)

The only one that doesn't suck in some way or another is Asuma/Kurenai. I always assumed their child would be a boy but even as a girl she's the best.

Naruto II is probably in second, followed by the Lee clone which is only acceptable because Lee looked like Gai.

The rest of them look like some sort of nightmarish fanart.


----------



## balmung29 (Nov 6, 2014)

Asuma's kid for me then Coco then Saluda


----------



## Fay (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarada is so incredibly cutee . Chouchou comes next .


----------



## bluemiracle (Nov 6, 2014)

What do you guys like the most about Sarada?


----------



## Seiji (Nov 6, 2014)

Salad (DAT name ) and Kurenai's kid are the only decent looking kids. The rest are hideous.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarada and Asuma's kid. I really like how sweet Himawari looks and I love her name, so she gets third place.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 6, 2014)

Saladchan


----------



## The greatest evil (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarada and Asuma's kid


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 6, 2014)

Asuma and Kurenai's kid stomps the rest in terms of design. Sarada is decent as well and both Naruto's children are somewhat bearable.

Ino and Sai's kid looks like absolute shit. Was Kishimoto high when he designed her? Or the others for that matter. He so egregiously imposed the parents' features on the children that one would question whether or not Kishimoto has ever designed a decent character.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Nov 6, 2014)

At first I thought Asuma/Kurenai's kid was a dude, but regardless I think they still have the best design out of all the children.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 6, 2014)

Salad , she looks like bayonetta is uchihaish, cant wait to see her with sharingan on


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 6, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> What do you guys like the most about Sarada?



Sharingan and chidori techs from daddy, super strength and hyper regen from mommy, and with both their known tempers what's not to love about this little potential firecracker. 



Jeαnne said:


> Salad , she looks like bayonetta is uchihaish, cant wait to see her with sharingan on



Sarada: I don't tolerate pets who don't listen to their masters. 

Run Bolt run!


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeanne, plz. Bolt will have lightspeed Shunshin to outmaneuver the Sharingan, that name ain't for show


----------



## Akiji (Nov 6, 2014)

Salad.

She reminds me of Bayonetta


----------



## KibaforHokage (Nov 6, 2014)

SaishuSoda said:


> At first I thought Asuma/Kurenai's kid was a dude, but regardless I think they still have the best design out of all the children.




Wait hold on.... He's not?


----------



## Drums (Nov 6, 2014)

Salad
Shikadai
Himawari


----------



## Fiona (Nov 6, 2014)

Himawari was adorable but Bolt was just fun. 

I liked his the best.


----------



## Cereza (Nov 6, 2014)

Salad will be one sexy girl when she grows up just like her dad 

and whats up with Ino's child? is disgusting


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarada, Boruto (and Himawari) and Asuma's kid had the best design. The rest were fugly monsters.


----------



## maltyy (Nov 6, 2014)

Inojin should've turned out all right with the pale skin and blond hair, but yueck.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 6, 2014)

Himawari 
Salad
Kurenai's kid


----------



## R00t_Decision (Nov 6, 2014)

Worst. Character. Designs. Ever.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 6, 2014)

Salad is dressed like she is some nun. Gosh all the pink too. Design wise she is fine. But does not get the good looks of Sasuke that can have all the boys in the class follow her around and drooling.

I liked Bolt's clothing sense is better than his fathers however Himawari is pretty orange so she might surprise us in being more similar to Naruto. Both Naruto's kids look ok. Bold might actually have some female attention unlike his father.


----------



## Brian (Nov 6, 2014)

I can already tell Himawari is going to be best girl


----------



## Sieves (Nov 6, 2014)

bolt + salad + shikadai


----------



## Mako (Nov 6, 2014)

Salad because she's gonna grow up as Bayonetta.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 6, 2014)

1.Salad
2.Asuma daughter
3.Bolt
4.Himawari


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Only two votes for Inojin?

Or maybe EVEN two votes for Inojin?


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 6, 2014)

Himawari! She's so cute!


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 6, 2014)

salad is the only kid who looks like kishi actually put some thought into the design
everyone else is just random amalgamation of the parents traits or just a complete clone of the father or mother


----------



## silmaril (Nov 6, 2014)

thank god Bolt inherited his grandfather's sense of fashion  

Salad is cute, but Asuma and Kurenai's kid takes the trophy.


----------



## King BOo (Nov 6, 2014)

Matta Clatta said:


> salad is the only kid who looks like kishi actually put some thought into the design
> everyone else is just random amalgamation of the parents traits or just a complete clone of the father or mother



Except Salad is strangely a young Karin with black hair and eyes


----------



## Turrin (Nov 6, 2014)

Himawari and Salad are the only ones I felt like Kishi put really effort into designing so i'd have to say those 2.


----------



## silmaril (Nov 6, 2014)

King BOo said:


> Except Salad is strangely a young Karin with black hair and eyes



lol it wasn't until i read this that I realized that taka basically disappeared from existence... just shows how important they were.

meh, there's only so many ways to design darkhaired dark eyed girls with kishi's art style.  I can easily argue her eye shape is the same as Sakura's.


----------



## King BOo (Nov 6, 2014)

silmaril said:


> lol it wasn't until i read this that I realized that taka basically disappeared from existence... just shows how important they were.
> 
> meh, there's only so many ways to design darkhaired dark eyed girls with kishi's art style.  I can easily argue her eye shape is the same as Sakura's.



Then what's the deal with the red Karin glasses and all the Karin style expressions and stalker tendencies and devious nature


----------



## Counterdose (Nov 6, 2014)

Chouchou is the best. She's the only one I wanted to look twice at.

Although Bolt does look slightly better than Naruto did - so I can appreciate that.


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 6, 2014)

I like Shikadai and Himawari equally, then Sarada (I can't call her Salad, the poor girl), then Bolt.


----------



## ovanz (Nov 7, 2014)

Mako said:


> Salad because she's gonna grow up as Bayonetta.



Yeah this xd.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 7, 2014)

Bolt's outfit is badass but my favorite design is defiantly Asuma/Kurenai's kid 

Most of them really just looked like their parents but with different hairstyles. Shikaidai looked nice though, basically like Shikamaru but hey, Shikamaru looked great.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 7, 2014)

Have to say I like them all except Inojin. Like dafuq even is that? Even Chocho kinda grew on me. Like Salad takes the cake, and Kurenei's child and Bolt aren't far from the top of the list either.


----------



## Cord (Nov 7, 2014)

Salad. Cute girl with glasses is cute and I've always preferred dark-colored hair and eyes.

Kurenai's kid is close second. I also thought she was a boy at first until I re-read the chapter at MS and noticed her pretty bulky chest. Would've preferred if it were otherwise though. Bolt and Himawari are next on the list. I actually find them cute. Shikadai is a complete carbon copy of his father, so I'm not too fond of him as far as design goes. The last two are just . Don't even want to comment more.



Chiru said:


> I wanted Asuma's kid to have Kurenai's eyes.



She has Kurenai's eyes.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 9, 2014)

Kurenai and Asuma's kid slays.

The rest look like ocs that came from deviantfart.


----------



## Darth lelouch (Nov 9, 2014)

What ? Kurenai's kid is a girl ? I voted "her" because I see him as the most handsome boy of his generation.....I'm cheated.....


----------



## Angel (Nov 9, 2014)

Sarada


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 9, 2014)

Himawari !


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 9, 2014)

Darth lelouch said:


> What ? Kurenai's kid is a girl ? I voted "her" because I see him as the most handsome boy of his generation.....I'm cheated.....



[YOUTUBE]7upgaUAcjbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Nov 9, 2014)

I think I'm one of the few who actually likes *Inojin*.
He's rocking that ANBU Root attire - with the blade on the back - like a young pimp.

*Chouchou*  makes the follow up. All I gotta say is "Way to fckin GO CHOUJI!"


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 9, 2014)

Quikdraw7777 said:


> I think I'm one of the few who actually likes *Inojin*.
> He's rocking that ANBU Root attire - with the blade on the back - like a young pimp.
> 
> *Chouchou*  makes the follow up. All I gotta say is "Way to fckin GO CHOUJI!"




The funny part about Inojin is people are acting very negatively to his character design, but if there is ever a part 3 coming , I can tell he'll be one of people's favorite characters once we get to see more of his personality. 

I love Chouchou as well. Shikadai is just carryin the torch at this point. He IS Shikamaru with Temari's eyes.


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Nov 9, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> The funny part about Inojin is people are acting very negatively to his character design, but if there is ever a part 3 coming , I can tell he'll be one of people's favorite characters once we get to see more of his personality.
> 
> I love Chouchou as well. Shikadai is just carryin the torch at this point. He IS Shikamaru with Temari's eyes.





Haha you hit the nail on the head exactly.
Temari's eyes are the only thing he inherited from her.


----------



## takL (Nov 9, 2014)

Quikdraw7777 said:


> I think I'm one of the few who actually likes *Inojin*.
> He's rocking that ANBU Root attire - with the blade on the back - like a young pimp.
> 
> *Chouchou*  makes the follow up. All I gotta say is "Way to fckin GO CHOUJI!"



apparently Inojins the most popular kid at 2ch naruto spoiler threads.  
followed by Bolto and salada. and then chocho, a huge figure already as a kid.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 9, 2014)

Bolt. 

He's like his father and grandpa, that's an A+.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 9, 2014)

takL said:


> apparently Inojins the most popular kid at 2ch naruto spoiler threads.
> followed by Bolto and salada. and then chocho, a huge figure already as a kid.



I love Chouchou so much and what she represents.  Choji and Karui was an amazing paring by Kishi, it through me off at first but it fits so well with what we know about both characters.


----------



## Kiss (Nov 9, 2014)

I really like Sarada's design. Black hair & eyes & glasses & nerd style. Me likes. Also she's the perfect mixture of Sasuke & Sakura. It looks like she has inherited Sakura's temper+intelligence and Sasuke's aloofness+boldness.


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 9, 2014)

Salad actually looks like a unique character.


----------



## qazmko (Nov 9, 2014)

I like both Himawari and Asuma's daugther


----------



## Addy (Nov 9, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Salad actually looks like a unique character.



that is because she looks like  a normal kid compared to the rest which is ironic


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 9, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Bolt.
> 
> He's like his father and grandpa, that's an A+.


----------



## Addy (Nov 10, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> I voted SS even though something good came out of it.
> 
> Salad is awesome though



salad is the best character of the new generation, period


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 10, 2014)

Salad is by far the best kid. She gona be a badass if kishi dont fuck that shit up.

All I gotta say is these fucking pairings were out this world. The main character ended up with a nobody. The heroine ended up with a guy who treated her like shit throughout 99% of the manga, and the other main character ended up being forced into a relationship. My god. I dont understand how someone can write this bad. My stories in 7th grade had a better ending than this bull.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

How are people saying this? We don't know anything about these kids...


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 10, 2014)

She just looks the best in my eyes. She is my favorite. The other kids are either ugly or just have nothing special going for them right now. Salad4lyfe.

Like what is up with that blue haired demon hinata and naruto made. That bitch is ugly. She better have some kick ass powers to make up for that appearance.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2014)

Asuma's kid is the best designed with Salad second, imo. I don't care about their generation though, doubt I'm gonna read(watch?) Part 3..


----------



## Sorin (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah, Asuma's kid looks cooler imo. But that's purely on looks. Got them Kurenai eyes. 

Character wise they have less than 5 panels each. How can people say which one is the better character is beyond me.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

Sai and Ino's kid is a monstrosity.


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How are people saying this? We don't know anything about these kids...



But it's fun to speculate to fuck with fandoms.


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

Normality said:


> She just looks the best in my eyes. She is my favorite. The other kids are either ugly or just have nothing special going for them right now. Salad4lyfe.
> 
> Like what is up with that blue haired demon hinata and naruto made. That bitch is ugly. She better have some kick ass powers to make up for that appearance.



Chouji's kid is kinda cute...


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 10, 2014)

Mael, watch when Salad turns out to be a bad ass. I'm calling it now.


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

Normality said:


> Mael, watch when Salad turns out to be a bad ass. I'm calling it now.



Chocho has tough Karui black woman sass...Caesar Zeppeli Salad wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 10, 2014)

As badass as Sakura?


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

Sorin said:


> As badass as Sakura?



Karui/Chocho and/or Temari >>>>>>>>>>> Sakura/Salad


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 10, 2014)

Normality said:


> She just looks the best in my eyes. She is my favorite. The other kids are either ugly or just have nothing special going for them right now. Salad4lyfe.
> 
> Like what is up with that blue haired demon hinata and naruto made. That bitch is ugly. She better have some kick ass powers to make up for that appearance.



Come on bro, how can you insult the mans kids like that.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 10, 2014)

Mael said:


> Chocho has tough Karui black woman sass...Caesar Zeppeli Salad wouldn't stand a chance.



She's the Uchiha princess. She has to be badass. I cant wait. She's my new favorite character in this series. Sakura was totally destroyed so she's kinda off the fav list.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 10, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How are people saying this? We don't know anything about these kids...



I know right? For all we know Salad could have gotten the worst out of the two, Sakura's weak resolve and Sauske's psychological issues.

Who knows? Everything right now is just speculation.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 10, 2014)

Mael said:


> Karui/Chocho and/or Temari >>>>>>>>>>> Sakura/Salad



I know. Sakura had the bad attitude too at the beginning of the series. We all know how that turned out. 

I like Chocho myself. Inojin calling her fatty. She's like:


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

Normality said:


> She's the Uchiha princess. She has to be badass. I cant wait. She's my new favorite character in this series. Sakura was totally destroyed so she's kinda off the fav list.



Man you're in for a disappointment.


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

Sorin said:


> I know. Sakura had the bad attitude too at the beginning of the series. We all know how that turned out.
> 
> I like Chocho myself. Inojin calling her fatty. She's like:



Best part is that she'll eventually fill out and look rather shapely...like attractive shapely because she has hot mom genes too.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 10, 2014)

lulz as if people haven't faced enough disappointment in this series 
now they're harping on about who's the best kid


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2014)

I do admit Salad has the best design and personality so far  But she seems like just as much a stalker as Sakura and Hinata...its really annoying how Kishi can only seem to write women like this...

I was hoping she would not do that and atleast be like the second main character in this new story so the heroine could actually be pretty prominent in a  Masashi kishimoto story for once


----------



## Sorin (Nov 10, 2014)

Mael said:


> Best part is that she'll eventually fill out and look rather shapely...like attractive shapely because she has hot mom genes too.



Yeah pretty much. Karui is one hell of a woman. Those golden eyes together with that chocolate skin is one godly combination.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 10, 2014)

He better hand over part 3 to someone who can write. I will not tolerate him butchering Salad.


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

Normality said:


> He better hand over part 3 to someone who can write. I will not tolerate him butchering Salad.



And interrupt his cash cow?

Stop thinking optimism.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 10, 2014)

Salad will be another bitchy tsunadere character which will be a damsel in distress at some point. 

One thing you can't accuse Kishi of is being consistent in shitting the bed.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 10, 2014)

Sorin said:


> Salad will be another bitchy tsunadere character which will be a damsel in distress at some point.
> 
> One thing you can't accuse Kishi of is being consistent in shitting the bed.



She's an Uchiha. When has an Uchiha ever been weak?


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 10, 2014)

Marsala said:


> She's an Uchiha. When has an Uchiha ever been weak?



She's a woman, when has a woman ever been strong (in Naruto).

Now that I think about it, I can't think of a single instance where a woman beat a man in a clean fight. Every time something close to that happens, someone swoops in to beat them, it's a draw, the man gave up, or something akin to that.


----------



## Rios (Nov 10, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> She's a woman, when has a woman ever been strong (in Naruto).
> 
> Now that I think about it, I can't think of a single instance where a woman beat a man in a clean fight. Every time something close to that happens, someone swoops in to beat them, it's a draw, the man gave up, or something akin to that.



Karin vs Spiral Zetsu


----------



## Cord (Nov 11, 2014)

Moved several posts here from the "Worst pairing to become canon in the end" thread.

ITT: We discuss the kids' designs and potential, character or power-wise.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Nov 11, 2014)

Sasuke's little girl, easily. She's really cute even if she does look a lot like Karin. Asuma's kid looks pretty badass too.


----------



## Cord (Nov 13, 2014)

I wonder why Kishi didn't name Asuma and Kurenai's kid in the epilogue though. Hopefully he didn't just rush the chapters so much that he forgot to mention her name and that he was reserving it for the movie or mini series instead.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 13, 2014)

If Satan doesn’t exist explain _this
_


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 13, 2014)

asuma/kurenai's kid, whose name is still unknown


----------



## N120 (Nov 13, 2014)

I actually like how kishi presented them, not perfect, not cute, not extra special, just normal brats.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm really interested in Asuma/Kurenai's kid.

Honestly, I think the next generation would be AMAZING if one of the teams were:

Jonin: Asuma/Kurenai's kid
Genin: Bolt, Salad, Lee's son

I would enjoy the shit out of that.

EDIT: Also, I would be fine with the jonin leader being Konohamaru.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 13, 2014)

Revy said:


> If Satan doesn?t exist explain _this
> _



i'm interested in how inojin might grow up 

hope he becomes hot like this:



dayum new team inoshikacho lookin hot here


----------



## -JT- (Nov 13, 2014)

Or he can end up like this!!


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 13, 2014)

Salad-chan has the best design out of them. She's so adorable.

I also like Himawari. Whiskers wasn't needed tho. 

Bolt looks too much like Naruto. I prefer his movie version honestly.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 13, 2014)

bolt doesn't look like naruto that much, naruto never wore his hair down.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 13, 2014)

Naruto the next mutation


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 13, 2014)

I Am Anarchy said:


> I'm really interested in Asuma/Kurenai's kid.
> 
> Honestly, I think the next generation would be AMAZING if one of the teams were:
> 
> ...



So much fuckin this man , I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Naiad (Nov 13, 2014)

Inojin will surprise everyone, i tell you


----------



## Titanosaurus (Nov 30, 2014)

Himawari must win


----------



## nightfire6 (Dec 1, 2014)

Seriously people voted Bolt? 

He is one of the most laziest designed characters, he's just pretty much a worse Naruto clone.

I voted for Asuma's kid, as most others look horrible. Especially Choji's kid ugh... Its like they took a pig, painted it brown, and gave it ugly hair.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Dec 2, 2014)

Kurenai and Asuma's daughter and Salada.

The rest are all absolutely terrible. Chouchou isn't bad I guess, but she isn't good either.​​


----------



## Fay (Dec 12, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Kurenai and Asuma's daughter and Salada.
> 
> The rest are all absolutely terrible. Chouchou isn't bad I guess, but she isn't good either.​​



ChouChou might become a beauty if she loses weight. She's my second fave after Sarada


----------



## eluna (Dec 12, 2014)

Sarada get's a A from me, the Naruhina kids is adorables too


----------



## Revolution (Dec 12, 2014)

Asuma/Kurenai's kid in a heartbeat.  Her mom is the most beautiful female in the entire series.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 12, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Asuma/Kurenai's kid in a heartbeat.  Her mom is the most beautiful female in the entire series.



Starts off as....


----------



## Esket (Dec 12, 2014)

She still looks good given her age.


----------



## Rai (Dec 12, 2014)

Salad.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Dec 12, 2014)

Sarada and Chocho are my favorite designs.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 12, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Salad.


----------



## Undead (Dec 13, 2014)

Gaara becoming an uncle, ShikaTema, and Mirai are the highlights of the epilogue for me.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 13, 2014)

Chou chou is the most interesting. Give her some years and butterfly mode.


----------



## Fay (Dec 13, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Chou chou is the most interesting. Give her some years and butterfly mode.



I agree she can become a babe, but give Sarada some years and she'll become this :


and this 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Wanna see ChouChou, Inojin and Sarada on the same team !!!


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

choco is the best


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 13, 2014)

Fay said:


> I agree she can become a babe, but give Sarada some years and she'll become this :
> 
> 
> and this
> ...



Lmao if you really think Kishi is breaking up Ino-Shika-Cho for your head canon pairing. 

Btw, Second picture of adult Sarada  is better than whatever Shoujo crap is above it.


----------



## Fay (Dec 13, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Lmao if you really think Kishi is breaking up Ino-Shika-Cho for your head canon pairing.
> 
> Btw, Second picture of adult Sarada  is better than whatever Shoujo crap is above it.



Shoujo crap ?? That's the badass female lead of one of the best seinen to exist


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 13, 2014)

Salad is the cutest kid. The second cutest is himiwari only because of the whiskers otherwise she'll be the first one for me.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 13, 2014)

Fay said:


> I agree she can become a babe, but give Sarada some years and she'll become this :
> 
> 
> and this
> ...



Oh no no, my Sarada ain't turnin' in no shy girl. 

She's gonna have a strong attitude like her dad.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Oh no no, my Sarada ain't turnin' in no shy girl.
> 
> She's gonna have a strong attitude like her dad.



lol at salad having  features from  her dad


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 13, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Oh no no, my Sarada ain't turnin' in no shy girl.
> 
> She's gonna have a strong attitude like her dad.


Fuck sasuke and sakura I want her to inherit the features of her grandmother


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> lol at salad having  features from  her dad




A man can dream... 




Love Seeker said:


> Fuck sasuke and sakura I want her to inherit the features of her grandmother



Mikoto was no fragile shy girl either. 

Maybe if you had picked a better example. I can tell just by looking that the character you showed us is your typical Orihime.


----------



## eluna (Dec 13, 2014)

Fay said:


> I agree she can become a babe, but give Sarada some years and she'll become this :
> 
> 
> and this
> ...


Th second picture just scream Tifa Lockhart in my head


----------



## Zef (Apr 3, 2016)

I was informed that this is the place for in-depth character discussion of new gen?


----------



## Indra (Apr 3, 2016)

takL said:


> apparently Inojins the most popular kid at 2ch naruto spoiler threads.
> followed by Bolto and salada. and then chocho, a huge figure already as a kid.


wow


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 3, 2016)

Zef said:


> I was informed that this is the place for in-depth character discussion of new gen?



I see in that case I will start such in depth discussion.

Sarada always wins


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 3, 2016)

No one has the best design anymore the new artist made sure of that.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 3, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> No one has the best design anymore the new artist made sure of that.



Horrible outfits....lol


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 3, 2016)

MS81 said:


> Horrible outfits....lol



and faces.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 3, 2016)

In depth character discussion.


----------



## Indra (Apr 3, 2016)

Man I can't believe they ruined their outfits. Well Mitsuki's looks the same 


Skaddix said:


> In depth character discussion.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 3, 2016)

Mitsuki best by default.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 4, 2016)

Lee's kid? he has a name... you know? XD


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 4, 2016)

Metal Lee? Needs a new team, we didn't even see those scrubs on screen. At least Rock Lee had Neji. Metal has a worse team then Rock. Meanwhile the other two teams of note from Konoha probably average out to about as good if not better


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 4, 2016)

Metal Lee is the for ever alone guy 

Like father like son


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 4, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Metal Lee? Needs a new team, we didn't even see those scrubs on screen. At least Rock Lee had Neji. Metal has a worse team then Rock. Meanwhile the other two teams of note from Konoha probably average out to about as good if not better



That's the reason I wanted him to be Himawari's age. I don't undersntad why he is 12 if that means having a fodder team with no talent.

My only hope is that they are re-doing the Boruto movie in the new manga and Metal's team is going to change. Maybe the new kid with the punk hairdo is his new team-mate.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm certain they'll introduce Metal Lee's mother and Rock Lee's wife in this new manga, no doubt 'about it.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 4, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Sarada always wins



Unless 'shannaroo'

Seriously, Sarada is practically the only character that felt a bit original without turning into an annoyance. Please don't let her become a copy of her parents. #copypastegeneration


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 4, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> I'm certain they'll introduce Metal Lee's mother and Rock Lee's wife in this new manga, no doubt 'about it.



Or it will remain a mistery as it happened with Gai's mother.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 4, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Or it will remain a mistery as it happened with Gai's mother.



Gai's mother and Rock Lee's parents.

I think they'll introduce her because they were already asking Kishi for that and he said he hadn't thought of her yet at that moment but this a good chance to introduce her since they want to spread the new gen.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 4, 2016)

Look at all that Mirai hype


----------



## ChosenOne1DO (Apr 4, 2016)

if i had to be non bias on the design, i'd probably pick sarada over boruto. sarada is a girl, so she will probably show more of sakuras features (despite ppl thinking she looks like karin, as I did too), while boruto looks a lot similar to naruto, his features of hinata are almost nonexistant. tho i don't think it matters whether you look like one parent, or both, or neither. i think if kishi removed the whiskers on his character design, he would look better and more unique than naruto. his outfit is the best of his generation in my opinion. 



but im not a fan of what kishi does with his hair. ksihi should be in hair jail


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 4, 2016)

Well Lee we didn't learn crap about. Same for Sakura. 

Naruto, Neji and Sasuke all had dead parents

We met the parents for InoShiCho.
We met Hinata's Father. Kiba's Sister. Shino, I forget.

 And a various assorted clan members from all the above. 

So far we have checked boxes for Team Konohamaru and InoShiCho. Metal Lee was a cameo though so maybe we will see it. I mean thank god we are following like one less team at least from Konoha.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 4, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> Gai's mother and Rock Lee's parents.
> 
> I think they'll introduce her because they were already asking Kishi for that and he said he hadn't thought of her yet at that moment but this a good chance to introduce her since they want to spread the new gen.



If they want to spread the new gen they should start by killing those two fodders Metal has for team-mates and give him a real squad with new characters related to the previous gen.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 4, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> If they want to spread the new gen* they should start by killing those two fodders Metal has for team-mates* and give him a real squad with new characters related to the previous gen.




Right!  I don't think they will bother, though. They always make it easy so they'll keep him the same teammates. Metal Lee would be better alone, tho.


----------



## Indra (Apr 4, 2016)

Rock Lee started off as a fodder who was useless too. I honestly don't mind if the team mates are weak - Just as long as the idea is somewhat interesting, and can be used to develop a relationship between Rock Lee and his students. I'm just assuming RL is their sensei, based on their outfits.

Tbh Metal Lee seems more talented than Rock Lee is, however, I can't really base it off of anything other than what he rubs off as. He was training since 700 while everyone else was in class, so who knows. Maybe he needs it like his father, or maybe he enjoys it just as much,


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 4, 2016)

Rock Lee was great at the beginning of the series, he even beated Sasuke but afterwards he indeed became a fodder and I didn't feel him to get developed anymore. He lost to Gaara and wasted crying over for his leg for a long while and even lost to Kimimaro. In part 2 he mostly didn't have appear at that I can recall. He was all the opposite to Guy.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 4, 2016)

Meh, I hope we will see some Metal, but not too much. I still wonder where the kid comes from. Maybe he was adopted or something


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 4, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> Meh, I hope we will see some Metal, but not too much. I still wonder where the kid comes from. Maybe he was adopted or something



According to the movie book he is Rock Lee's biological son, we just need to know the mother.
I just hope she is not a fodder, there are many single Naruto girls that can fit the role.


----------



## Indra (Apr 4, 2016)

Most of Naruto girls are fodder though


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 4, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Look at all that Mirai hype



I don't even know what Mirai's job is she seems to be pushing Gai's wheelchair while Kakashi and Gai bro it up.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 4, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> According to the movie book he is Rock Lee's biological son, we just need to know the mother.
> I just hope she is not a fodder, there are many single Naruto girls that can fit the role.



Must have missed the memo. So he is related to Lee after all. ( Hence the name, I'm stupid sometime. )


----------



## Addy (Apr 4, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> Meh, I hope we will see some Metal, but not too much. I still wonder where the kid comes from. Maybe he was adopted or something



i still think the might family kill their spouses which is why you never see the mother. 

there is a  reason why kishi said he didn't even think of metals mother, right?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 4, 2016)

Addy said:


> i still think the might family kill their spouses which is why you never see the mother.
> 
> there is a  reason why kishi said he didn't even think of metals mother, right?




*New headcanon*: Taijutsu masters practice the praying mantis style with their mates once the babies are born. :amazed


----------



## Platypus (Apr 4, 2016)

I'd forgotten Mirai even existed until this thread resurfaced. Her design was pretty gud though. Wonder what that'll translate to in Ikemoto's art style, if she's going to reappear at all that is.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 4, 2016)

Platypus said:


> I'd forgotten Mirai even existed until this thread resurfaced. Her design was pretty gud though. Wonder what that'll translate to in Ikemoto's art style, if she's going to reappear at all that is.



I wanted to see her leading a gennin squad, but I think she is too young for that.


----------



## Addy (Apr 4, 2016)

Platypus said:


> I'd forgotten Mirai even existed until this thread resurfaced. Her design was pretty gud though. Wonder what that'll translate to in Ikemoto's art style, if she's going to reappear at all that is.


remember when people thought she was relevant? 



LadyTenTen said:


> *New headcanon*: Taijutsu masters practice the praying mantis style with their mates once the babies are born. :amazed



seems legit


----------



## HunterxH (Apr 4, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> If they want to spread the new gen *they should start by killing those two fodders Metal has for team-mates *and give him a real squad with new characters related to the previous gen.





Poor Metal. Why not just make him the third member of team Konohamaru instead of creating Mitsuki? I don't get it. Honestly from the looks of things, Konohamaru has by far the most talented team in comparison to everyone else.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 4, 2016)

Addy said:


> remember when people thought she was relevant?



Not really. I remember people thinking she seemed pretty cool and wanting to see more of her. 

People also believed she was a guy.


----------



## Addy (Apr 4, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Not really. I remember people thinking she seemed pretty cool and wanting to see more of her.
> 
> People also thought she was a guy.



i mean before the gaiden started? people thought she would appear in the gaiden


----------



## Platypus (Apr 4, 2016)

Hrm, people also thought Gaiden would be about Boruto.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sarada has the best design because she is the only who does not look like a copy and paste of her parents. Mitsuki looks cool and unique too though.  Inojin by far has the worst design, like seriously, he looks like some kind of mime with a bad makeup job. What was Kishimoto thinking? He would've looked so much better with just black hair, a normal skin tone, and Ino's eyes.


----------



## Saru (Apr 5, 2016)

Mirai has the most kawaii design. I would read a manga about Mirai and her non-Ashura transmigrant self.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Apr 5, 2016)

Forgot about Mirai, I'd add her to the list of having one of the best designs too.


----------

